# Pigeon with broken wing in Montrose, Mi needs home ASAP



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
There is a pigeon in Montrose, Mi who really needs a home. This little one is been with a rehabber since las Friday and her space is very limited, so she would like to place h/her in a good home and care for it. While the wing is healing it would have to be kept inside because not sure if h/she will ever fly again. If there is anyone willing to give this little sweetheart a home, I know h/she will fill your Christmas with lots of joy and love. Send me a pm and I will give you the rehabbers email address to get in contact with her.


----------

